# How to stop horses chewing each others' manes?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A little hot sauce (anything with cayenne pepper) will keep most horses from chewing on almost anything.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A grazing muzzle may help if you can't keep them separated.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> A little hot sauce (anything with cayenne pepper) will keep most horses from chewing on almost anything.


Does that cause issues or anything with their mouth?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JumpsxGlory said:


> Does that cause issues or anything with their mouth?


No issues. It was recommended to us years ago by our breeder friends who have been in the horse business 40+ years. I've never seen a horse even attempt to chew on something with cayenne pepper once they smell it.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> No issues. It was recommended to us years ago by our breeder friends who have been in the horse business 40+ years. I've never seen a horse even attempt to chew on something with cayenne pepper once they smell it.


That makes sense!! I know that I wouldn't chew on anything that smelled like cayenne pepper!!!


----------

